# Top 10 Tours 2015



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Top 10 Tours 2015


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Who the F$#k is Ed Sheeran, LOL?

Googled him.

I think I saw him on Later with Jools.

I liked what I saw and heard.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw a outdoor benefit concert of Ed Sheeran.
He did one song ...just an acoustic and a loop pedal...pretty dammed good.
For a whole concert ...naaa I'll pass .
IF I had free tickets to One Direction , Foo Fighters, Ed Sheeran, Fleetwood Mac.... maybe I would go...50/50 on those.

I dont know how long he has been back but it is good to see Garth Brooks back on the saddle again..
I always thought of Garth as a ground breaker , especially with live shows.
G.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Top 10 Tours 2015
> 
> View attachment 17143


Kenny Chesney?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Kenny Chesney?


He's a new(ish) country guy.

Wouldn't walk across the street to see him, but lots of the women folk seem to like him.

I'd rather hear Johnny Cash.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> He's a new(ish) country guy.
> 
> Wouldn't walk across the street to see him, but lots of the women folk seem to like him.
> 
> I'd rather hear Johnny Cash.


Yeah, I know who he is. But wasn't he big in 2005 or so? I had no idea he was still popular.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If not him, smebody else with a big hat and no cattle.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> I saw a outdoor benefit concert of Ed Sheeran.
> He did one song ...just an acoustic and a loop pedal...pretty dammed good.
> For a whole concert ...naaa I'll pass .
> IF I had free tickets to One Direction , Foo Fighters, Ed Sheeran, Fleetwood Mac.... maybe I would go...50/50 on those.
> ...


One direction? Seriously? Even if I had free tix the only direcation I'd be going is the opposite direction. 

Now garth brooks, while I don't care for most of his music those are some impressive numbers he's putting up. 120 shows and an avg of almost 5mil per show! With modest ticket prices of 65 he's obviously still got it. Some friends saw him 15-20 years ago, apparently he's a great performer and puts on a hell of a show.

And fucking Taylor Swift coming out on top of AcDC, what is this world coming to. I always thought her name sounded like it belongs in porn..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why are you surprised that the bands with younger fan bases did better? It's the kids that *always* have the money to go to these shows, via part-time jobs, family or both.

The fan-base of the classic rock guys are older, and they probably have kids and grandkids - who they give money to, so that they can see the TS/1D bands.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm


Moosehead said:


> One direction? Seriously? Even if I had free tix the only direcation I'd be going is the opposite direction.
> 
> Now garth brooks, while I don't care for most of his music those are some impressive numbers he's putting up. 120 shows and an avg of almost 5mil per show! With modest ticket prices of 65 he's obviously still got it. Some friends saw him 15-20 years ago, apparently he's a great performer and puts on a hell of a show.
> 
> And fucking Taylor Swift coming out on top of AcDC, what is this world coming to. I always thought her name sounded like it belongs in porn..


Embarrassed to say I've never even heard of One Direction. Is it a boy band or some such thing?


----------

